# Module Bluetooth sur iBook G4?



## NinaOZZZ (23 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous.

Existe-t-il un module Bluetooth intégré à l'iBook G4 (sous MacOSX Panthère 10.3)? Ou, est-ce qu'il faut un matos externe à connecter pour transférer des fichiers bluetooth de mon mobile vers mon iBook? 
Voici le message qui apparaît quand je clique sur l'Assistant réglage bluetooth:

"Aucun matériel trouvé. Pour utiliser cette application, vous devez avoir un module Bluetooth. Vérifiez que votre matériel Bluetooth est correctement connecté à l'ordinateur."

Merci d'avance!! 

Nina 
 	**


----------



## chagregel (23 Mai 2005)

Ce module est une option uniquement à l'achat de ton ordinateur. Ensuite il te faut acheter un adaptateur USB / BT


----------



## NinaOZZZ (23 Mai 2005)

Merci! Tu m'otes un doute!!

Nina


----------



## Tox (23 Mai 2005)

Sauf erreur, il existe aussi le kit interne qu'on peut se procurer chez certain distributeur... Mais là, il faut ouvir l'iBook.


----------



## mattthieu (24 Mai 2005)

ha oui? si quelqu'un a une adresse ça m'intéresse, merci.


----------



## doojay (24 Mai 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> ha oui? si quelqu'un a une adresse ça m'intéresse, merci.


Désolé Monsieur Chagregel  
bluetooth pour IBook


----------



## chagregel (24 Mai 2005)

Je vous rappelle que toute ouverture de l'ordinateur fait sauter la garantie...  

De plus, ouvrir un iBook n'est pas une opération si simple que ça... il faut être à la fois bricoleur et organisé pour ne pas perde la moindre petite vis...


----------



## doojay (24 Mai 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Je vous rappelle que toute ouverture de l'ordinateur fait sauter la garantie...
> 
> De plus, ouvrir un iBook n'est pas une opération si simple que ça... il faut être à la fois bricoleur et organisé pour ne pas perde la moindre petite vis...


Et de plus il existe un nombre certain de sujets traitant de ce démontage sur macGé il suffit juste d'utiliser la fonction recherche du site:
démontage IBook 
Et l'opération est très délicate effectivement (j'en ai démonté un il y a une semaine  )


----------

